# Mbd (no more drawings?)



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

MBD = 3D Model Based Definition. Paperless? All you need is a phone, tablet, labtop at the jobsite? No more paper being blown around? 

Is it the future? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42QxYerPMZw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Commercial construction has been using BIM for years. Not as a replacement to plans. But a supplement for coordination drawings and clash detection. Is this something different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

slowsol said:


> Commercial construction has been using BIM for years. Not as a replacement to plans. But a supplement for coordination drawings and clash detection. Is this something different?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is different as you mention above BIMS is a life cycle management tool that can manage 2D or 3D design software, independent or together, or the 3d only MBD. BIMS or PLM (Product LifeCycle Management) is another term that goes beyond design-build-inspection, it manages the rest of the life cycle(service, suppliers, demolition, etc) from cradle to grave. The MBD managed by BIMS, no drawings, is alive and well in many of the most profitable industry today. Some are better at it then others, and it took some pain to get there.


----------



## javatom (Sep 9, 2008)

Laptop or ipad on a jobsite. I would doubt it would replace having a printed set of plans. The paper version gets pretty trashed. Can you imaging what would happen to a laptop?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe someday, 3D overlay with something like Oculus....still, though, the best framers/builders "see" it in their head as they build. Nothing beats that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The young engineers and arch techs all use some sort of tablet to bring up a drawing.

Personally and most guys I work with still prefer the E size drawings...

might not fully understand what the hell they are trying to do but at least I can read the drawing....:thumbsup:


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

If the MBD is set up right all you need is a phone. Download the 3D PDF which can be printed if desired. I can create video production planning in a combined PDF, along with all the notes. 

If your browser does not open the PDF, open with Acrobat Reader, enable 3D, use your mouse to navigate. This company still has scaling issues the dimensions are moving away from the leader lines, looks good in the MBD until I export to PDF. I can also export to PDF or cloud folder for all my trades to coordinate with me on the design by allowing the PDF editable. 

Heres a video of me trying to do a foundation design,






I'm using Chief Architect I'm getting away from soon since it sucks at MEP and 3D.

I don't think most residential trades need to be hand held especially once in production, AHJs, some, maybe a different story.


----------

